# Lista de Revista Elektor



## Junior44 (Abr 20, 2010)

No se si os acordareis.
Pero en el año 1990 la revista saco un disquette o un CD  con toda la lista (solo la lista) de los montajes que habian  puublicado desde 1980 hasta 1990. Era un fichero DBF y que va muy bien para cuando  buscas un circuito.

Mi pregunta es.... 
¿Sabeis si han publicado algun tipo de lista o fichero desde entonces que recoja el sumario de los montajes  que se han publicado desde 1990?

Creo que seria un buen aporte, tener una lista de los montajes desde 1990 hasta hoy.


----------



## rash (Abr 20, 2010)

Pues la verdad es que sí, yo tengo muchas revistas elektor y siempre me vuelvo loco cuando quiero encontrar algo...
esa lista sería muy útil...
a lo mejor alguien la tiene
saludos


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola muchachos, yo SÉ que tengo por ahí esa lista, en pdf, el problema es que no se si estaré violando alguna ley, asi que, publicarla no... Por el momento no la tengo!

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola muchachos, yo SÉ que tengo por ahí esa lista, en pdf, el problema es que no se si estaré violando alguna ley, asi que, publicarla no... Por el momento no la tengo!
> 
> Saludos.


Si publicas "Solo" la lista, que en realidad era un programa en D.O.S. (Clipper) no hay problema.


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 20, 2010)

Bien, entonces no es eso lo que tengo aca. Lo que tengo es un archivo pdf con los sumarios escaneados desde 1980 al 2004. Ahi cambia la cosa...

Ustedes dirán.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Bien, entonces no es eso lo que tengo aca. Lo que tengo es un archivo pdf con los sumarios escaneados desde 1980 al 2004. Ahi cambia la cosa....


Tampoco hay problema.

Elektor publicó un programa en disquete que incluía un archivo DBF y el programa en clipper que lo administraba, permitía varios tipos de búsqueda y agregar revistas al archivo.


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 20, 2010)

Bueno, el tamaño del archivo es bastante grande (36 Mb sin comprimir) así que lo tuve que subir a un "hoster" de almacenamiento. Si se puede publico el link, sino pidanmelo por MP.

Saludos.

PD: Fogonazo, que pasó con el otro tiburón?? Metía mas miedo el anterior, je.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2010)

Fogo cambió la actitud, de amenazante a violento.
Cuidate más ahora que antes...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> ...PD: Fogonazo, que pasó con el otro tiburón?? Metía mas miedo el anterior, je.


Este nuevo se lo *"Almorzó"*

PD: Yo en algún lugar tengo el disquete original Elektor, si lo encuentro lo publico, eran solo 1,44MB, programa + archivo.
Siempre que no tenga CopyRight


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogo cambió la actitud, de amenazante a violento.
> Cuidate más ahora que antes...


 
Me porto bien, me porto bien..!


----------



## krit (Abr 20, 2010)

No como ni cuando me hice con esta hoja de cálculo.
Tiene un pequeño inconveniente, y es que esta en francés por lo que supongo se correspondera con los números editados en Francia;ni siquiera he comprobado si los artículos se corresponden con los editados en español pero si a alguien le sirve ahí va.


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 22, 2010)

Bueno. Algo es algo aunque sea en frances )
Gracias por tu lista Krit.

La lista esta desde 1980 hasta 1990 la tenemos todos (o casi
todos) . Y si alguno no la tiene que me la pida. Yo la tengo en 
un fichero Excel.

Lo que se busca, es a partir de 1990 hasta 2007 (o 2008)
que va muy bien, porque cuando buscas un esquema de un 
aplificador (por ejemplo).... pues ahy los tienes todos con sus 
distintas caracteristicas para poder elegir.  

Si me pediis la lista he cambiado mi email.
Pedidla a: "No es un bot el que corriege esto, es un simio entrenado que sabe leer adentro de las comillas@forosdeelectronica.com"

Un saludo.


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 22, 2010)

Como dije antes, tengo un archivo pdf con los sumarios escaneados de 1980 al 2004, pero es muy grande y lo subí a "megaalgo", si los moderadores lo permiten, comparto el link.

 Saludos.


----------



## betodj (Abr 22, 2010)

Claro que sirve gracias Krit


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> ...si los moderadores lo permiten, comparto el link.


Compartilo Chango, compartilo (¿Llegaste a ver a José de Zer?)

Saludos


----------



## airjuan (Abr 23, 2010)

Por cierto, ya que habeis sacado el tema. 

*¿A qué publicaciones estáis suscritos actualmente (es decir, que merezcan la pena)?* (ya sean nacionales o extranjeras)


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Compartilo Chango, compartilo (¿Llegaste a ver a José de Zer?)
> 
> Saludos


 
Jaja. Nooo, creo que nunca llegué a verlo... Ademas, yo soy otro "Chango".

Bueno, lo comparto, lo comparto.



Saludos!

PD: estuve leyendo en algun post del foro que alguien se quejaba porque los mensajes de otras personas terminaban con un simple "Saludos!", y por eso a partir de ahora voy a ensayar distintos tipos de finales para mis mensajes. Je.


----------



## HADES (Abr 23, 2010)

Bueno ok debes en cuando fikeo con el español pero bueno y aproposito elektor saco no hace mucho una recopilacion bastante grande y bastante buena de como ellos dicen en su portada de 303 circuitos vos la tenes fogonazo? por si no yo con gusto la subo pero si esa tambien ya la tenes pues bueno ni modo que se va a hacer saludos SONIUS


----------



## juanyaudat (Ene 31, 2012)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Jaja. Nooo, creo que nunca llegué a verlo... Ademas, yo soy otro "Chango".
> 
> Bueno, lo comparto, lo comparto.
> 
> ...


 

hola Lord! justo buscaba esto y no puedo descargarlo por que megaupload ya no funciona, te agradeceria mucho si podrias volver a subirlo, desde ya muchas gracias, abrazo!


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola a todos
Elektor española regalaba hasta que dejó de venir a la ARGENTINA, un CD con cada revista, un CD con las publicaciones completas de años anteriores.
Yo tengo años: 1982, 1983, 1984, 1985, 1986, 1987, 1988, 1989, 1990,1991, 1993, 1994, 2004, y 2005.
Están todas las revistas, mes a mes completas.
Creo que tienen copyright, por ser propiedad de Elektor. Pero si alguno quiere algún circuito, puedo subirlo haciendo mención que es de Elektor.
Antes compraba la versión inglesa, pero luego se me hizo imposible hacer las tranferencias porque no me aceptaban dólares y en aquella época no se podía mandar Libras esterlinas.
Opté por comprar la versión española, pero dejó de venir y en España no aceptan suscriptores extranjeros.
Espero poder ayudarlos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 31, 2012)

tengo la coleccion completa de lo que bajaron info no la borren megaup dejo de funcar informencen de lo qeu pasa en la web hay cosas que tengo

Diosss no den de baja el datasheet


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 1, 2012)

subirla a 4shared SSTC  asi no se pierde


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola.

He encontrado la revista desde el 80 hasta el 2007 en castellano (no hay 2006). Las han guardado en skydrive (compartido), si tienes una cuenta en hotmail puedes bajarlos.
No pongo la dirección, para no tener problemas con el tiburón, pero existe Google.

Chao.
elaficionado.

el_lector


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 4, 2012)

Gracias elaficionado por tu aporte. Así completé mi colección de CDs de Elektor española.
Todavía me falta alguno pero ya los iré encontrando gracias a San Google.
Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## trampita1 (Feb 9, 2012)

lei amigo tu mensaje y a*QU*i te dejo un enlace d*E* las revistas


Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com



quien es el tiburon *QUE* recien me entero soy nuevo no *QU*iero molestar a nadiee


----------



## Guzman17m (Mar 6, 2012)

seria bueno tener una pequeña biblioteca esas revistas y también las de saber electrónica, mi padre las coleccionaba


----------



## joss277 (May 31, 2012)

pueden subir el link


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

elaficionado pasame el link, no doy con tu cuenta de skydrive


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2012)

Hoal
Alguien tiene las revista del año 1996 que me las pueda pasar se me jodio el disco y no pude recuperarla tengo toda la coleccion, pero me faltan todas las de ese año 

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 31, 2012)

Hola.

No voy publicar el enlace o sitio web (está en contra del reglamento del foro), pero le voy a dar una sugerencia.

Usen el google y pongan en él lo sgte:  lector x
x ---> una letra minúscula diferente de x.

A mí me tomó un tiempo hallar esa página web, espero que uds., se tomen su tiempo tambiém, si realmente quieren esas revista.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

“Lo que quieres buscar”+site:skydrive.live.com


Asi se busca en google especificando una pagina en especial

Ahora donde va "lo que quieres buscar" solo pones el nombre de la revista osea elektor

Que conste para la acta publica que no puse ningun acceso directo a contenido ilegal o con copyright ok.

Por cierto todos los archivos dicen que ya no esta pero si le das click en "volver a skydrive" te salen todas


----------

